# Shirburn Primary School, Oxfordshire, March 2013



## PCWOX (Mar 30, 2013)

Haven't been able to find out too History much about this site. Here is some brief information from Wikipedia - A parish school had been established in Shirburn by 1808. By 1871 it was described as occupying a cottage that had been converted into a schoolhouse. In 1946 it was reorganised as a junior school, and older pupils went to school in Chinnor. In 1950 Shirburn school was closed.















































Old style cooker








































Quite a small site, and must have been a very small school, but interesting mooch nonetheless..


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 30, 2013)

*What a lovely little place! That window shot with the cobwebs is a CRACKER!! *


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice little place. Looks reasonably untouched by the chavs/pikeys/etc. Odd that there is a bathtub in the school....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 30, 2013)

Loved it...


----------



## Ratters (Mar 30, 2013)

Lovely  Great place


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks like a nice little building there! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 31, 2013)

Great looking build, love the ivy growing up the windows slowly reclaiming it back ,nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice one thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 1, 2013)

enjoyed looking at that, thanks for sharing


----------

